# Forum Other Languages Slavic languages Ukrainian  Украинский язык. Форум.

## Новичок

Я желаю, чтоб форум украинского языка был. Разве не ясно, что больше из студентов русского языка хотели бы иметь по-украинский говорить, чем по-сербский, и так далее? 
Отвечай если желаешь, чтоб украинский язык форум был.

----------


## Евгения Белякова

Да, я тоже хочу украинский форум.

----------


## possopo

i don't really care but since there's a polish and a serbian forum (although not very popular), a ukrainian forum could also be added. 
i know that it's extremely easy for russians to understand ukrainian but can i understand ukrainian if my russian is quite good but not fluent?

----------


## Новичок

Нет... На пример: 
По-русски, "так" значит: "so"
И поэтому, слыша вот то слово по-украински, ты подумаешь про себя, "Ага! Украинец сказал "so!"" Но, мой бедный друг, ты не прав, потому что на украинском, так значит "Да."

----------


## Евгения Белякова

Knowing a good amount of Russian, you might be able to understand some Ukrainian written, maybe spoken. There are differences in words, but there are similarities too. Ukrainian alphabet is a little different too.

----------


## Новичок

Hey Евгения, я хотел бы научиться украинский язык. Ведь, украинцы - настоящие русские.  ::  Но, куда идти!? На masterrussian.com, у них нет такого форума.  ::  
БОСС Мастера-русского, Дайте Украинксий Форум, пожалуйста! 
Если вы хотите такой форум, подпиши в этом топике!

----------


## chaika

Новичку-- уроки по украинскому языку--  http://www.ukma.kiev.ua/pub/courses/UFL/ 
онлайновая газета--  http://www.day.kiev.ua/

----------


## Bandera

I want an Ukrainian forum

----------


## Новичок

....and a new revolution begins... mwah mwah mwwaaaahhhhhh!  ::

----------


## JJ

> Нет... На пример: 
> По-русски, "так" значит: "so"

 По-русски "так" тоже значит "да", в смысле "согласен".  http://lingvo.yandex.ru/en?text=%D1%82% ... l=R.%D1%A0 
так
1. нареч.
1) so; thus, like this, (in) this way; in such a way; (указание на точное соответствие оригиналу) sic лат.....
...... *3) (утвердительная или эмфатическая частица)
yes
так точно — yes (в речи военных)*

----------


## Новичок

ну да, в смысле "согласен". .... так, согласны!  ::

----------


## possopo

Novitshok wrote: 

> По-русски, "так" значит: "so" 
> И поэтому, слыша вот то слово по-украински, ты подумаешь про себя, "Ага! Украинец сказал "so!"" Но, мой бедный друг, ты не прав, потому что на украинском, так значит "Да

 well, this example is quite funny :: 
thank god i know that tak means yes in ukrainian (but, tak also means yes in russian) and i'm pretty sure any individual could understand that in no time. obviously, a certain time of adaptation is required bt let me speak from my personal experience. 
i speak spanish quite fluently (i'm french, by the way) and i spent a 12 days' vacation in portugal last june. by the end of my stay, i could have a brief conversation with local people and ask for information in the streets because spanish and portuguese are quite close (but i think russian and ukrainian are even closer).
written portuguese is quite easy to get (just like i can manage to understand a bit of written dutch thanks to my knowledge of english and german).
on the contrary, polish was far more difficult to understand.  
is ukrainian alphabet just like old russian (with the i)?

----------


## Новичок

well, obviously you are not any individual becuase you still don't understand what tak means in Russian.   ::

----------


## Pravit

Новичок: Если бы у нас украинский форум был, я наверное написал бы немного сообщений и все. Как ты видишь, эти другие форумы почти не используются. Сколько пользователей этого форума говорят свободно по-украински? За исключением Olesia(которая, наверное, никогда не вернется в этот форум), ноль. Щодо мене, можу на суржику писати, но це, на жаль, не український.    

> well, obviously you are not any individual becuase you still don't understand what tak means in Russian.

 "Новичок"ам не разрешается быть невежливо. С чего ты взял?

----------


## Новичок

> Сколько пользователей этого форума говорят свободно по-украински?

 Я считаю, что есть больше пользователей этого форума, которые говорят свободно по-украински, чем большинство других языковых форумов.   

> Щодо мене, можу на суржику писати, но це, на жаль, не український.

 Lol..
Не переживай! Когда будет украинский форум, ты научишься.   

> невежливо

 Xa?

----------


## possopo

novitshok wrote: 

> well, obviously you are not any individual becuase you still don't understand what tak means in Russian.

 like that, that's right, same difference! why answering me like an ass?  ::   
the "still" was really not welcome.

----------


## Pravit

> Я считаю, что есть больше пользователей этого форума, которые говорят свободно по-украински, чем большинство других языковых форумов.

 К сожалению, нет активных пользователей этого форума, которые говорят свободно по-украински.  ::    

> [quote:31b6m0qc] невежливо

 Xa?[/quote:31b6m0qc][/quote]
It means don't be rude to dear possopo.

----------


## Новичок

> t means don't be rude to dear possopo.

 бедный бедный.... lol, can the French ever fight their own battles?  
Ok then, no Ukrainians --> no Ukrainian forum. Now... if I could just spot that chap who speaks Bosnian.... I know I've seen him around here somewhere.  ::   ::    ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   
oh..... tiresome.   

> why answering me like an ass?

   ::  your English smells like one

----------


## possopo

novitshok wrote: 

> your English smells like one

 yeah, and your humor is da best! 
thank god you don't deny what i just said. you suck but you're perceptive about yourself, pal ::

----------


## Новичок

> thank god you don't deny what i just said. you suck but you're perceptive about yourself, pal

 безплатный клоун   ::   ::   ::   ::   
more please.

----------


## possopo

the end, you're too thick and vain  ::

----------

yeah, well, whatever. Thanks to me there is a Ukrainian forum.   ::   ::

----------

TO THOSE OF YOU WHO HAVEN"T NOTICED, THERE IS NOW A UKRAINIAN FORUM. SO.... umm... go there!   ::  Post so we can keep it alive, then possibly it will grow. If you speak Ukrainian, post there please! There are many of us excited to learn this language.

----------

Хлопці, в чому проблема? Вам немає з ким поговорити по українськи? Ну це ж зовсім не проблема. В Інеті є купа українських форумів, чатів, книжок і.т.д. Вот пишу і думаю: мене хоч хтось зрозуміє на цьому форумі чи ні?   ::   ::  
Если надо могу по русски.   ::   
Jeszcze moge movic po polsku, tylko niema takiej klaviatury.   ::   
And in English, if it is necessary.  :P

----------

> К сожалению, нет активных пользователей этого форума, которые говорят свободно по-украински.

 Брехня! (Оно же - неправда   ::  )

----------


## синичка

> Хлопці, в чому проблема? Вам немає з ким поговорити по українськи? Ну це ж зовсім не проблема. В Інеті є купа українських форумів, чатів, книжок і.т.д. Вот пишу і думаю: мене хоч хтось зрозуміє на цьому форумі чи ні?

 Може проблема в тому, що вони не хочуть надокучати людям на тих форумах та чатах своїми питаннями про українську мову.

----------


## Анатолий

I guess many people are just curious, learning both Russian and Ukrainian is hard for a foreigner, you get mixed up. There are similarities but there are big differences too, in grammar, vocabualry and pronunciation. The standard Ukrainian is much closer to Russian than the one spoken in the Western Ukraine but they claim their language is the correct one. But even standard Ukrainian could be hard for a Russian who never heard it before. My wife for example, has trouble following Ukrainian TV programs but when she listens longer, she starts to pick it up. 
Also, I don't want to upset the Ukrainian nationalists but you can get away with just Russian in all parts of Ukraine. It's even kept as another official language in Ukraine and used widely by the population. I don't think it will go away soon. 
Will you understand Ukrainian if you know some Russian? Maybe not, maybe you get confused. Some words will remind you something, which is not, what it is. Russians may pick it up still because it might be similar to another rarely used word or a word, which has a similar meaning. Ukrainian words are used in some Russian dialects and slang too and most Russians were exposed tyo Ukrainian to some extent, even if they’ve never been to Ukraine – a Ukrainian speaking colleague, a movie character – so, it may not be guessing, but knowing. For example, every Russian knows Ukrainian words: хата (house), хлопець (boy, chap), гарно (nice), чi (if, whether) (particle – чi вiн знає? – whether he knows), etc., altough they are not similar to Russian.

----------


## синичка

> чi (if, whether) (particle – чi вiн знає? – whether he knows)

 чи  ::

----------


## Анатолий

[quote=синичка] 

> чi (if, whether) (particle – чi вiн знає? – whether he knows)

 чи  :: [/quote:28xdfpk4]
Спасибо. Я не был уверен. Не силен в украинском.

----------

http://morkyu.fastbb.ru/

----------

